# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Appel d'une methode java dans un fichier jsp

## kodo

Bonjour
j'ai une classe java test.
j'ai instanci cette classe ds ma page jsp.
ce que je veux c appeler une methode de cette classe lors de l'appui sur un bouton  ::(: ds la methode onclick)
<INPUT type="button" name="btnAller" value="Go"  onclick="test()">
donc qu'est ce que vous me proposez ?

----------


## nikalkal

<INPUT type="button" name="btnAller" value="Go" onclick="<%monInstanceDeClasse.test();%>">
ca devrait marcher.

----------


## Ricky81

> <INPUT type="button" name="btnAller" value="Go" onclick="<%monInstanceDeClasse.test();%>">
> ca devrait marcher.


 :8O:  je prend un coup de vieux l.

Non plus srieusement, ce que tu cris n'est pas possible. Le onclick attend du javascript, pas du java.

Si kodo veut excuter du java, il va falloir faire un aller/retour serveur et donc utiliser du code javascript pour submiter un formulaire ou changer document.location.

Eric

----------


## xfacq

Salut,

Tu peux faire une fonction javascript qui fait un XmlHttpRequest()
pour excuter ton code java dans un jsp. En d'autre terme, on appelle ca
aussi de l'AJAX :-)
Comme ca, lorsque du OnClick() il y a un appelle au serveur sans qu'il ne 
se passe quoi que se soit dans ta page html ou ton jsp.

a+
Xavier

----------

